# الوصايا العشر



## أرزنا (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*سلام **المسيح*​ 
*الوصايا **العشر*​ 
*الوصايا العشر هي القانون **الديني والاخلاقي الذي وضعه الله وسلمه إلى موسى على جبل حوريب في شبه جزيرة سيناء**. **في هذا القانون وضع الله الخطوط العريضة للدستور الاخلاقي الخاص بالعالم الذي خلقه**. **لقد بيّن فيه الاتجاه الذي يجب أن نسلك فيه ان كنا نرغب في الحصول على السعادة **والاكتفاء. ان معظم القوانين المشهورة في عصرنا الحاضر ترتكز في بعض بنودها على **الوصايا العشر. وبالأخص القوانين الاخلاقية التي تتحدر جميعها من هذا المصدر الذي **دعاه القديس أوغسطين، في لحظة الهام، "قانوناً ذا عشرة أوتار". ان هذه الوصايا لا**تكتفي بإعلان برّ الله وقداسته وحسب، بل تعلن أيضاً شروط ه**و متطلباته**. **ان الله يعرف أن ما من انسان **يستطيع أن يحفظ هذه الوصايا. فالمسيح عندما كان يتحدث مرة عن وصية "لا تقتل" بيَّن **أن من يغضب على أخيه (مطلق انسان) فقد كسر هذه الوصية**.**ان كنا لا نستطيع أن نحفظ هذه الوصايا، فلماذا أعطاها **الله اذن ؟ جاء في الكتاب المقدس أن الوصايا هي بمثابة مرآة. الناموس مرآة. عندما **أتطلع في الوصايا العشر أرى نفسي. أرى كم أنا مقصر عن بلوغ متطلبات **الله**. **ان الناموس، أي وصايا الله، هو**القاعدة التي يجب أن نسلك بموجبها. هو ما يطلبه الله منا أن نفعله ونحيا به. ولا**يطلب الله منا أن نطيع الناموس اعتباطاً، انما يطلب ذلك لأن العيش بحسب وصاياه يعود**علينا في النتيجة بالنفع والخير. ان الذي يقرأ الوصايا ويفهمها في ضوء عظة الجبل **الواردة في انجيل متى 5-7 يرى نفسه على حقيقتها، انه مخالف لوصايا **الله**.**ان مخالفة الوصية هو الجرم الذي **يقع فيه جميع البشر. لقد خالفتُ وصايا الله وأنت كذلك خالفتها. فأنا وأنت، اذن، **خاطئان. بل ان جميع البشر خطأة. والكتاب المقدس يعلم بأن الله إله بار وقدوس، يدين **الخطيئة ولا يسكت عن الحكم عليها. "أجرة الخطيئة موت" (رو 23:6). و"النفس التي تخطئ **هي تموت" (حز 4:18). هنا حكم صادر يقضي بالموت الروحي على كل انسان لا يحيا في **المسيح**. **لا تظن أن الله ينتظر يوم الدين **ليحكم عليك كخاطئ، لقد سبق فأصدر الحكم. أنت تحت الدينونة الآن – تعيش حياة **الانفصال عن الله. لأن الخطيئة تفصل الانسان عن الله. من أجل ذلك أنت تحمل، يا أخي **الانسان، أتعابك بنفسك وتعاني من تجاربك. هذا هو سبب عدم تمتعك بالسلام والفرح **والسعادة. انك منفصل عن الله، وان انفصالك هذا نتيجة لمخالفتك وصايا **الله**. **جاء في الكتاب المقدس أيضاً أن **الوصايا العشر عبارة عن مؤدِّب يسوقني إلى التوبة (غل 24:3 و25). بكلمة أخرى أن **الناموس يعمل كدليل. كان الدليل، في عصور روما واليونان الغابرة، عبداً يرافق ابن **سيده من المدرسة وإليها، ويجلس غير بعيد عنه أثناء تلقنه دروسه. لم يكن للدليل **صلاحية معاقبة ابن سيده. كان عليه فقط أن ينبئ سيده إذا ما أساء الابن التصرف خلال **النهار**.**عندما يرى الانسان نفسه في ضوء **وصايا الله المقدسة، وفي ضوء شخصية يسوع المسيح التي هي تجسيم لتلك الوصايا؛ يشعر **بعجزه وتقصيره. يبدأ يحاول تفادي الشعور بعجزه وخطاياه بالقيام ببعض الاعمال **الصالحة، ظناً منه بأن حسناته، إذا زادت على سيئاته، فإنها ستفتح له باب السماء على **مصراعيه. ولكن ظنه هذا لا وجود له في الكتاب المقدس**. **لقد جاء في الكتاب المقدس: "بالنعمة أنتم مخلَّصون **بالايمان، وهذا الخلاص ليس منكم هو عطية الله، ليس من أعمال كيلا يفتخر أحد" (أفسس** 8:2 **و9). اذن لا يستطيع الانسان أن ينال الخلاص بأعمال الناموس. قد تقضي عمرك كله **تصنع أعمالاً صالحة ولكن ذلك لن يُخلِّص نفسك**. **انك لتجد الصليب محور رسالة الكنيسة. لماذا ؟ لأن المسيح **الذي صلب ومات في الجلجلة انما مات لأجل هدف معيَّن. لم تكن القضية مجرد موت. انها **محبة الله التي ظهرت في هذا الموت. لقد حمل المسيح خطيئتي وخطيئتك عندما كان معلقاً **على الصليب يحتمل الدينونة عنا**.**صار**المسيح على الصليب حامل الخطايا العظيم. ومات عليه لأجلنا. مات عوضاً عنا، وسفك دمه **لفدائنا. لن يمكننا دخول السماء ان كنا لا نركع بخشوع أمام الذي صلب لأجلنا ونتوب **عن خطايانا ونقبله مخلصاً ورباً على حياتنا **.**قبل أن نشرع في شرح الوصايا العشر لا بد من مقدمة. في هذه **المقدمة تبرز ثلاثة مفاهيم تختص بالوصايا العشر.*​*أولها: الحرية. ان الله الذي أعطى **هذه الوصايا لشعبه قال: "أنا أخرجتكم من بيت العبودية". فالذي يعيش بحسب هذه **الوصايا يتحرر من العبوديات التي تدمِّر الروح الانسانية كالمخدرات، والحروب، **واغراءات الجنس، والانانية والكسل. ويبعد عن العالم شبح الفقر، والتمييز العرقي، **والتلوث وما شابه ذلك من الامور التي تهدد العالم في عصرنا الحاضر**. *
*المفهوم الثاني هو ضبط النفس. تذكّرنا الوصايا بوجود عدو **في داخلنا بالاضافة إلى ذلك الذي يجول حولنا. لذلك يلزم ضبط الميل الداخلي الذي **فينا الذي يدفعنا لارتكاب الخطيئة. يقول يسوع أن البغضة جريمة. والفكر الشهواني **يعادل ارتكاب الزنا. يجب أن نطبق الناموس ليس على أفعالنا فقط بل على نوايانا **ودوافعنا أيضاً**. *
*المفهوم الثالث هو**المحبة. ان العمل بحسب وصايا الناموس يتلخص في مبدأ أساسي هو "تحب الرب الهك من **قلبك وقريبك كنفسك". ان محبة الله والانسان هي الدافع الافعل للعيش بحسب وصايا**الله. ومن لا يحب الله لا يمكنه حفظ وصاياه. كذا من لا يحب أخاه الانسان. قال يسوع**: "**من يحبني يحفظ وصاياي، ومن عنده وصاياي ويحفظها فهو الذي يحبني**".**رباه، اسكب محبتك في قلوبنا بالروح القدس لكي نعيش وصاياك **ونطبقها في مختلف مجالات عيشنا في جيلنا الحاضر**. *
*والآن نتقدم لشرح الوصايا العشر **بإيجاز**.*
*لا يكن لك آلهة أخرى أمامي**. **ان كل ما تتعلق به قلوبنا ونتكل عليه يصبح إلهاً بالنسبة لنا. فالقلب البشري سريع **التقلب والتراجع عن ولائه واخلاصه، بل هو مجرب في كل حين لأن يبتعد عن التعبد **الكامل لالهه. ان آلهة عصرنا الحاضر عديدة – الجنس، المال، العلم، التقنية، **والتلفزيون أيضاً الخ. ان كل ما يشغل وقتنا وفكرنا ويستقطب جهادنا أكثر من الله نفسه هو **اله صنم في حياتنا**.*
*لا تصنع لك **تمثالاً منحوتاً ولا صورة ما. جاء في الكتاب المقدس أن يسوع المسيح هو صورة الله **غير المنظور (كولوسي 15:1). الله يحتفظ لنفسه بحق التعبير عن ذاته بالصورة التي **يشاء والتي بواسطتها يزداد فهمنا له. كثيرون هم الذين يعلقون على جدران عقولهم **صوراً فكرية عن الله تناقض تلك التي جاءت في الكتاب المقدس. فيجب أن نحذر من تكوين **صور الله من عندياتنا **.*
*لا تنطق باسم **الرب الهك باطلاً. الله اله يغار على اسمه وسمعته. وأشنع خطيئة يمكن أن يرتكبها**الانسان هي تلك التي تُحقِّر الله أو تهين اسمه. كثيرون يستعملون اسم الله بالباطل **والكذب والاقسام. وينطقون باسم الرب باستخفاف مئات المرات في اليوم. ومنهم من **يستخدم اسم الله بقصد التفكه والتنكيت. ما هكذا يُحترم اسم الله **ويوقَّر**. **لقد دعي اسم الله علينا فنحن **شعب الله، من يحترم اسم الله عليه أن يحترم جسده الذي هو هيكل للروح القدس. اننا **ندنس اسم الله عندما نسيء استعمال أجسادنا في الشهوات غير المشروعة ، أو عندما نتعهد **ولا نفي بتعهداتنا، أو عندما نعلن اننا مسيحيون ولا نعيش ايماننا. الله لن يبرئ من **ينطق باسمه باطلاً**. *
*اذكر يوم الرب **لتقدسه. فرز الله يوماً في الاسبوع للراحة والعبادة، فكيف تقضي يوم الاحد ؟ هل في **الملذات والهوايات المحببة للجسد ؟ أم في العبادة والخدمة والشركة الاخوية ؟ ان **المؤمن يعيش في راحة دائمة كل يوم من أيام حياته**. *
*أكرم أباك وأمك. ان الطاعة لوالدينا واجب ما دمنا في **عهدتهم. وعندما نؤسس عائلات خاصة بنا علينا أن نظل على احترامهم وان كنا أحياناً **نختلف معهم في الرأي. جاء في الكتاب المقدس ان من الشرور التي تتفشى في الايام **الاخيرة عدم احترام الوالدين أو اكرامهم**.*
*لا تقتل. كان قايين أول قاتل في التاريخ اذ قتل أخاه **هابيل. لكن دماء هابيل كانت تصرخ إلى الله من الارض. لا يمكن أن تمر جريمة بلا **عقاب، فالقاتل غالباً ما تفضحه جرائمه. ان الوصية "لا تقتل" تتضمن أيضاً النهي عن **كل ما يؤول إلى اقتراف الجريمة كالغضب والحسد والكراهية**.*
*لا تزنِ. هذه الوصية غايتها الحفاظ على الزواج الذي هو في**نظر الله عهد مقدس. ان ممارسة الجنس خارج اطار الزواج خطيئة بشعة. وما أكثر الذين **يستهينون بهذه الوصية في عصرنا الحاضر. وصف المسيح جيل أيام تجسده بالقول: "جيل **شرير فاسق"، وما أصدق هذا الوصف على جيل اليوم. ان روح الزنا تعبث في فكر الانسان **وتصوراته، وتقوده إلى ارتكاب الفواحش. يسوع المسيح وحده قادر على أن يقدس أفكارك **وحياتك ويعطيك الغلبة على العادات النجسة. اعترف لله بسقطاتك وضعفاتك وهو يغفر لك **ويعطيك القوة كي لا تعود إلى خطايا الشهوة مرة أخرى**.*
*لا تسرق. هذه الوصية تتضمن المحافظة على ممتلكات الآخرين **واحترام حقوقهم. انها تدين كل اختلاس من الاموال الخاصة أو العامة. ان روائح فضائح **الاختلاس المنتنة منتشرة على نطاق واسع هذه الايام وعلى مختلف المستويات. لكن الله **يقول "لا تسرق". ان المسيحي الحقيقي لا يسرق، "بل يتعب عاملاً الصالح بيديه لكي **يعطي من له احتياج**".*
*لا تشهد شهادة **زور. أصبح الكذب في الكلام والمعاملات عادياً جداً لدى ملايين الملايين من البشر، **وغدا الصدق والامانة من الامور غير المحببة. ان الكذب يهدّم أركان العائلة والوطن**. **يقول يسوع "ليكن كلامكم نعم نعم، لا لا**."*
*لا تشتهِ مقتنى غيرك. ان الطمع شهوة ردية، كم سببت من **جرائم وأسالت من دماء. جاء في الكتاب المقدس ان التقوى مع القناعة هي تجارة عظيمة**. **ان الذي تسيطر عليه شهوة امتلاك ما للغير سيخسر ماله ويخسر أيضاً **نفسه**.**ان كل من يقرأ هذه الوصايا **يدرك أنه قد خالف جميعها أو معظمها. فقط يسوع المسيح حفظها جميعها. لقد تجرب في كل**شيء مثلنا، ولكنه لم يسقط في التجربة، وهو وحده القادر أن يساعدنا لنحفظ هذه **الوصايا ان أعطينا حياتنا له ومتنا عن ذواتنا ليحيا هو فينا**. **قد تسأل: هل لا يزال دور هذه الوصايا أساسيًا في علاقة **الانسان بالله؟ أقول نعم ألف مرة. لأن هذه الوصايا تعلن كمال الله. الله لا يتغير، **ووصاياه، لا تتغير، ان قانونه مطلق، وسيديننا على أساس ذلك **القانون**. **ان رجاءك الوحيد هو في الرب **يسوع المسيح. هو يغفر لك خطاياك التي ارتكبتها ضد وصايا الله، وهو يمنحك القوة لكي **تسلك من الآن فصاعداً بموجبها. ان الوصايا تكشف لك تقصيرك عن بلوغ البر المطلوب،**الامر الذي يجعلك تلتفت إلى يسوع المسيح الذي صار بموته عنا خطيئة لنصير نحن برّ **الله فيه**.*


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الوصايا العشر*

موضوع كتير حلو سليمان

مشكور ..  عنجد حلو و مفيد


----------



## أرزنا (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الوصايا العشر*

سلام المسيح



عاشقة دجلة قال:


> موضوع كتير حلو سليمان
> 
> مشكور ..  عنجد حلو و مفيد


 

شكرا لك والله يحمينا جميعا


----------



## فادية (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الوصايا العشر*

*موضوع جميل جدا اخي العزيز *
*يستحق ان يكون  الموضوع المتميز لهذا الاسبوع* 




*التمييز* ​


----------



## أرزنا (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الموضوع المتميز لهذا الاسبوع :- الوصايا العشر*

سلام المسيح

شكرا لك فاديا وأحترم تقديرك وأدعو الله بأن يحميك


----------



## K A T Y (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الموضوع المتميز لهذا الاسبوع :- الوصايا العشر*

_*موضوع جميل يا سليمان*_​ 
_*والف مبروك علي التميز*_​ 
_*ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## أرزنا (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الموضوع المتميز لهذا الاسبوع :- الوصايا العشر*

سلام المسيح:



K A T Y قال:


> _*موضوع جميل يا سليمان*_​
> 
> _*والف مبروك علي التميز*_​
> 
> _*ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


 



شكرا لك كاتي


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الوصايا العشر*

يعنى بجد مش عارفة اوصفة و اقول اية

الموضوع جميل جدآ جدآ

و ميرسى جدآ علية

ربنا يعوضك و يباركك


----------



## أرزنا (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الوصايا العشر*

سلام المسيح




فراشة مسيحية قال:


> يعنى بجد مش عارفة اوصفة و اقول اية
> 
> الموضوع جميل جدآ جدآ
> 
> ...


 


شكرا على تقديرك


----------



## amjad-ri (5 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: الوصايا العشر*

الموضوع جميل جدآ جدآ

ربنا يعوضك و يباركك

سلام المسيح​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (22 سبتمبر 2014)

*موضوع مهم ومفيد
الرب يباركك​*


----------

